# Name all characters that would push Hashirama to use Sage Mode.



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2013)

*Restriction:* None
*Distance:* 25m
*Location:* Sannin Battlefield
*Knowledge:* Manga
*SoM:* IC

Which character can defeat/withstand/counter:
- Bringer of Darkness genjutsu
- Flower Tree that one shotted the 5 Kage's
- Mokuton Bunshin that tricked the 5 Kage's
- Regeneration ability better than Tsunade's
- Dragon that can withstand Bijuu Dama


----------



## Trojan (Aug 24, 2013)

Obito, Madara, Naruto, Minato, Hiruzen (hype) 
Nagato, and MAYBE Sasuke. 

I don't know but Onoki and Mu should be hard with their jinton as well.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 24, 2013)

Hmm......

Jubito, Madara, Naruto, and Rinnegan Obito?

Base Hashirama is still top tier, I think anyone above Nagato should pressure Hashirama to use SM.

Ahh, forget Prime Kabuto / Prime Orochimaru completely. My bad.


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Aug 24, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *Restriction:* None
> *Distance:* 25m
> *Location:* Sannin Battlefield
> *Knowledge:* Manga
> ...



I would say EMS Madara, EMS Sasuke, Itachi/Edo or alive, Pain or nagato on his own, BM naruto, Kisame, 6-7 gates Gai, Kyuubi cloak kakashi... I think that is it...

*And those who would beat hashirama before he could even uses SM*:
: MINATO base/ KCM or BM would own even worse...
:MS Obito Bye bye your in kamui dimension, 
: Edo Madara actually trying to kill hashirama.
: Imperfect Juubito that was already admitted stronger, but minato and his clone easily blocked his attack so haha hashirama fans more evidence that Minato>hashirama.
: Current Juubito... who is way way stornger the hashirama and still needed a failed Kunai defense plus already holding back from guilt just to TOUCH Minato LAMO, yet somehow hashirama will be able to as well with his slow as speed/reflexes...

Hashirama's Sage mode is way overrated compared to Kabuto's or naruto's. It just increases the amount of wood he can produce "*gigity*" And nothing else.. Thus, anyone with the ability to *block* (perfect susanoo, itachi's susanoo with yata mirrror), *negate* (Totsuka sword that can seal the wood by piercing it and RG abilities of deva realm's) or* dodge *(Minato obviously) huge scale attacks are going to own hashirama even in SM like his base mode...

And since hashirama already admitted that imperfect Juubito>himself. ANyone able to compete with imperfect Juubito is>hashirama and thus perfect Juubito is >>hashirama. But, Perfect Juubito has to actually try to attack you not sit still and let you attack him at will like tobirama LMAO...


----------



## trance (Aug 24, 2013)

Downplaying as usual, eh Ash?


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 24, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *- Dragon that can withstand Bijuu Dama*



erm, *since when could mokuryu do that?*

Anyways the list:

- Naruto
- Obito
- Madara
- Kabuto (edo tensei)
- Orochimaru (edo tensei)

Nagato and then Minato are honorable mentions

Sasuke eventually.


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Aug 24, 2013)

Mr. E Man said:


> Downplaying as usual, eh Ash?



Down playing HOW? You need to explain my error in detail so I can defend myself...

Hashirama is not exactly the strongest thing ever. He barely beat Madara who was ONLY using 1 technique the entire battle plus the Kyuubi who hashirama can already suppress and control way better then madara can, not to mention the Kyuubi did not MOVE at all, jus tlet the buddha pot shot the shit out of it lol... as well as using bijuudama to help chakra sword fly, not even explode like thier supposed to...(WTF!!!) And Madara Only Lost because he got hit by a tehcnique he already admitted he could see through before, wood clone. SO Hashirama is so strong???

Hashirama can be killed by KUNAI proven by HIM!!! Has speed/reflexes that are average kage level at best, not greater then Madara's who could not even begin to compete against V1 raikage lol. Thus hashirama would not as well...
ONLY uses huge scale attacks that did not even effect the kage's remember. Forrest creation was stopped by naruto clone with a little bit of Kyuubi power, forrest tree world was avoided so easily by the kages and the mokuton clones did not actually do anything, just the susanoo they were using and Tsukuyomi on raikage lol...

Base Hashirama is just full strength 110% gaara who uses wood instead of sand, but has regeneration abilities plus bijuu controlling powers as well... ANd SM hashirama is just larger scale wood jutsu then base, nothing more...

Thus anyone with enough speed or special ability/KAMUI to avoid any of his attacks and use a Kunai are going to be able to beat him...
Or use deva realms abilities to negate all the wood jutsu and even trap them in chikau tensai plus a Kuani will be able to beat hashirama.
Or nullify the wood by taking away all it's chakra by sealing like preta path or samehada can do... Plus a Kunai is enough to beat hashirama.

Face it, hashirama is not really that god level tough when you break him down and realize how many weaknesses he truly has.
SO no, I think he is being overrated if anything, not down played at all... Which is why Nagato/pain, MS Obito, Imperfect/perfect Juubito, minato base or KCM/BM, EMS Madara not holding back and falling for jutsu he already confirmed he could see through, EDO madara for sure, EDO Itachi due to yata mirror for deflect any physical attack as well as his unlimted chakra fro clones to all use totsuka sword as well and likely BM+SM naruto as well due to his speed and scale of attacks.
All can beat hashirama...


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Aug 24, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> erm, *since when could mokuryu do that?*



I think his Dragon means Hobi no Jutsu with Dragon Face.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Aug 24, 2013)

Edo Madara
Current Obito
SM Kabuto w/ Edo Tensei (Kuchiyose: Madara Uchiha)


----------



## Trojan (Aug 24, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> erm, *since when could mokuryu do that?*
> 
> Anyways the list:
> 
> ...



don't you think onoki and Mu are actually good against him?


----------



## trance (Aug 24, 2013)

Dragon Sage Ash said:


> Down playing HOW? You need to explain my error in detail so I can defend myself...
> 
> Hashirama is not exactly the strongest thing ever. He barely beat Madara who was ONLY using 1 technique the entire battle plus the Kyuubi who hashirama can already suppress and control way better then madara can, not to mention the Kyuubi did not MOVE at all, jus tlet the buddha pot shot the shit out of it lol... as well as using bijuudama to help chakra sword fly, not even explode like thier supposed to...(WTF!!!) And Madara Only Lost because he got hit by a tehcnique he already admitted he could see through before, wood clone. SO Hashirama is so strong???
> 
> ...



So. Fucking. Long.  

But I got the gist of it... 

You're downplaying Hashirama.


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 24, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> don't you think onoki and Mu are actually good against him?



I think they are, but it doesn't mean they'd push him to sage mode.

Remember oonoki's spinning laser he used to save the gokage from flower tree world?  That ended up clearing an insignificant portion of the total FTW techinque, and did no damage to the meteor.

Hashirama makes wood dragons that can wrap the meteor and mokujins that are as large as PS as well as large scale mokuton even larger than FTW.  Their dust release techniques don't have the scale to defeat those constructs.


----------



## Senkou (Aug 24, 2013)

I think Mū could. Or at least Edo tensei Mū.

Simply because his Jinton, masterclass sensing, and his invisibility w/ chakra concealment.

Madara raped tho but Mū on infinite chakra should be able to push Hashi into SM.


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Aug 24, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> I think they are, but it doesn't mean they'd push him to sage mode.
> 
> Remember oonoki's spinning laser he used to save the gokage from flower tree world?  That ended up clearing an insignificant portion of the total FTW techinque, and did no damage to the meteor.
> 
> Hashirama makes wood dragons that can wrap the meteor and mokujins that are as large as PS as well as large scale mokuton even larger than FTW.  Their dust release techniques don't have the scale to defeat those constructs.



I forgot all about Oonoki's flying ability coupled with his laser attacks as well. Oh yea, Oonoki would definitely push hashirama to use SM if it even made it that far...

With Oonoki flying in the air above where even the Mokuton can reach while hitting hashirama with such powerful dust element laser attacks. Onnoki is a serious threat... even to hashirama...

Not to mention EDO Deidara would be a serious threat to hashirama as well... Able to fly above the battle field as well while also able to SPAM C3, C4 and even super C0 self explosion that is big enough to destroy the buddha summon...

Flying above the battle field to negate the large scale attacks of hashirama takes away hashi's advantage while giving Oonoki and deidara the advanatgae of being above the enemies head.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 24, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> I think they are, but it doesn't mean they'd push him to sage mode.
> 
> Remember oonoki's spinning laser he used to save the gokage from flower tree world?  That ended up clearing an insignificant portion of the total FTW techinque, and did no damage to the meteor.
> 
> Hashirama makes wood dragons that can wrap the meteor and mokujins that are as large as PS as well as large scale mokuton even larger than FTW.  Their dust release techniques don't have the scale to defeat those constructs.



I doubt that laser hit the meteor honestly! because here
*since when could mokuryu do that?*
*since when could mokuryu do that?*

the meteor clearly got damage from the jinton. @.@ 

mm, don't you think that Dragon and Human woods are as large as the PS
because Hashi was using his PS? Therefore, they are being powered up by SM! 


Also, they don't need to destroy it completely! like Kurama did here
*since when could mokuryu do that?*
and their abilities to fly should be enough to dodge the dragon wither way! 

but, I guess hashi can win against them without SM after all, since madara did
win against Mu and kid onoki!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 24, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> erm, *since when could mokuryu do that?*
> .



Check the next page where it grabbed it and chucked it at Kyubi's face.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 24, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> *Restriction:* None
> *Distance:* 25m
> *Location:* Sannin Battlefield
> *Knowledge:* Manga
> ...


Tobirama, Minato, Hiruzen [Prime], Madara (obvs), Obito, Pain, Itachi, Sage Jiraiya, Kakashi, EMS Sasuke, Current Naruto, Oonoki, Ei's Dad, Muu, Trollkage


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Aug 24, 2013)

The obvious people that can force him into sage mode are the following.

Naruto
Minato
Madara
Obito
Nagato


Sasuke would be able to do it soon as well. I also doubt onoki and mu who could not even tango with a not serious madara. Their jinton takes a good chunk of stamina and hashi can keep bringing the pressure for like 24 hours.


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Aug 24, 2013)

madara and juubito. only those 2 can push hashirama to use sage mode.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2013)

Prime Onoki


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 24, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Check the next page where it grabbed it and chucked it at Kyubi's face.



that's not the dragon, that's mokujin that did that, and when the bijuudama exploded mokujin, the second dragon and the battlefield of mokuton was erased.

Catching and pushing a bijuudama =/= withstanding one, even KCM Naruto can accomplish that.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 24, 2013)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Check the next page where it grabbed it and chucked it at Kyubi's face.



That wasn't the wood dragon, it was the wood human. 



The only dragon type mokuton that was shown tanking a bijuu bomb was his hobi technique. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kai (Aug 24, 2013)

Madara, Tobi, Naruto. Sasuke will be the fourth man on this list in due time.

Oro/Kabuto with Edo Tensei only.

Possibly Edo Minato with KCM.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 24, 2013)

Madara, Obito, Naruto, Sasuke (in time).

Edo Tensei users and maybe KM Minato if he show us more feats. I'm not really sure with Nagato.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 24, 2013)

*_according to Shinos' historical bingo book...*


Prime Hiruzen
Maito Gai
Nin-Game-sama
Dosu
Iruka
Rinne'gan Dosu
Prime Aoba
 Majin Zetsu
 FM Ten-ten (FM=flower mode)


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2013)

How could I forget!!!!!!!!!!!!

LORD KURAMA pushes Hashirama to Sage Mode without question.


Look at Lord Kurama in all his glory! Towering Mountains
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dsu9CCRPomk[/YOUTUBE]

Look at the Lord here, slashing away forests like ants
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtELsIQ9MD0[/YOUTUBE]

Here aswell, Hashirama begging Lord Kurama to have mercy upon him:
- *since when could mokuryu do that?*

Base Hashirama has NOTHING in his arsenal to defeat Lord Kurama. Wood Dragons are casually taken care of with a musical Roar or a casual Rapid Fire Bijuu Dama. All his fodder trees are easily slashed away by the Lord's beautiful tails. No hiding from the Lord and his glorious sensory skills.

Not forgetting the Lord's heavenly regenerative abilities!


----------



## Jagger (Aug 24, 2013)

He's just a little grumpy kitten.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2013)

Hashirama needed Budha to even dream of accomplishing that on Lord Kurama. The Lord showcased genuine exhaustion from having to clunk around in that heavy Susanoo armor. He couldn't even catch his breath! He couldn't even roar.

And we all know a not-exhausted Kurama could have easily ran away from that grab!

Putting the Lord to sleep is not considered 'defeating' him anyway 
Fuck Hashi gonna do? Poke him with sticks and wait for the Lord to reawaken? He's just delaying the inevitable...which is ofcourse...Hashirama getting nuked.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 24, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

I feel special. Thank you.


----------



## Joakim3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Naruto
Obito 
Madara
SM Kabuto & Orochimaru (assuming _Edo Tensei_ isn't banned)

Living Nagato & Minato are toss ups depending how how quick they bring there aces out (there Edo versions *would* push Hashi to SM)


----------



## ueharakk (Aug 24, 2013)

TorJaN said:


> I doubt that laser hit the meteor honestly! because here
> Here
> Here
> 
> the meteor clearly got damage from the jinton. @.@


I'm not saying that the laser hit the meteor, I'm saying that the area that the laser cleared was so small that it didn't even even clear a large portion of flower tree world as we know it didn't even reach the meteor and most of the mokuton is still on the battlefield *here.
*



TorJaN said:


> mm, don't you think that Dragon and Human woods are as large as the PS
> because Hashi was using his PS? Therefore, they are being powered up by SM!


Hashirama's PS is Shinsuusenjuu which is large enough that one of those mokujins he does create with his SM chakra can fit on the buddahs head...  
And the mokujin he made in sage mode wasn't any larger than the one he made in base earlier, thus he can make mokujin in base.



TorJaN said:


> Also, they don't need to destroy it completely! like Kurama did here
> *here.
> *
> and their abilities to fly should be enough to dodge the dragon wither way!


not saying they have to destroy it completely, however considering oonoki's strongest attack left the bulk of flower tree world remaining, and hashirama's mokujin is durable enough to grab bijuudamas, he's going to be hardpressed to even generate enough power to destroy mokujin since it's larger than the meteor.  oonoki flying isn't an issue since like you said the jinton didn't even reach the meteor, so he's either going to be out of range of jinton, or hes going to be in range of giant mokuton constructs.



TorJaN said:


> but, I guess hashi can win against them without SM after all, since madara did
> win against Mu and kid onoki!


yep but everyone knows that portrayal wise hashirama> all.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 24, 2013)

Biju Mode Naruto-who can arguably defeat Sage Mode Hashirama with superior speed and firepower (superfast charge Super Bijudama >>>>> Mokuton: Senpo: Shinsusenju or Biju Mode Rasenshuriken)

Nagato-Neutralizes all of Hashirama's techniques with Preta Path and Chibaku Tensei forces the use of Sage Mode.

Minato-due to the sheer speed Minato has Sage Mode'll be needed to predict his movements.


----------



## Kai (Aug 24, 2013)

Preta Path won't absorb Mokuton for the same reason why it won't absorb Muki Tensei.


----------



## Joakim3 (Aug 24, 2013)

Kai said:


> Preta Path won't absorb Mokuton for the same reason why it won't absorb Muki Tensei.




_Mokuton_ itself isn't the problem (he can absorb the chakra out of it just like Madara did to Gaara sand at worst), the problem is Nagato isn't surviving the sheer force behind a skycraper sized buddah hand flattening him into go against the ground


----------



## Ryuzaki (Aug 24, 2013)

Kai said:


> Preta Path won't absorb Mokuton for the same reason why it won't absorb Muki Tensei.


That doesn't make sense at all, Preta Path had no problem absorbing other jutsu what makes the wood element so special? It's an element just like any other. If Amaterasu gets absorbed, then Wood element gets absorbed without question. 

Muki Tensei is a different technique and if Hashirama employs that specific technique then yes, it would not get absorbed. But don't confuse that for Moukton.


----------



## Trojan (Aug 24, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Biju Mode Naruto-who can arguably defeat Sage Mode Hashirama with superior speed and firepower (superfast charge Super Bijudama >>>>> Mokuton: Senpo: Shinsusenju or Biju Mode Rasenshuriken)
> 
> Nagato-Neutralizes all of Hashirama's techniques with Preta Path and Chibaku Tensei forces the use of Sage Mode.
> 
> Minato-due to the sheer speed Minato has *Sage Mode'll be needed to predict his movements*.



I don't think that's possible. and even IF that's true, it will be too late. 

and  agree about Naruto, the only thing Hashi can win be using it against his is his Buddha
and he can't logically hit Naruto, but well, we know that kishi won't allow Naruto to use his full
speed. lol


----------



## Kai (Aug 24, 2013)

Ryuzaki said:


> That doesn't make sense at all, Preta Path had no problem absorbing other jutsu what makes the wood element so special? It's an element just like any other. If Amaterasu gets absorbed, then Wood element gets absorbed without question.
> 
> Muki Tensei is a different technique and if Hashirama employs that specific technique then yes, it would not get absorbed. But don't confuse that for Moukton.


You're really asking what makes the wood element so special?

1) The Juubi, the titled "progenitor of all life" used Mokuton attacks against the Alliance.

2) Mokuton is the only element that has a very specific relationship with the bijuu.

3) There is only one shinobi in history that has displayed a natural production of Mokuton.

Mokuton is the only element that breathes life into the jutsu itself. Its mechanic is similar to Muki Tensei as described by Kabuto in Sage Mode.


----------



## crisler (Aug 24, 2013)

I think high kage tiers will push Hashirama to use SM

I got the impression that Madara was the big, powerful guy but without a sharp, fast attack.

Madara looks like a huge axe, doesn't mean others need to be so. A sharp sword or a dagger might pose a threat as well though they're weaker than a huge axe.

Minato, Itachi, Nagato, Kabuto, Obito, Naruto, Sasuke, Danzou, Tobirama, perhaps even the sannin, might all force hashi to use SM.


----------



## Augustus Haugerud (Aug 24, 2013)

Agreed that it can depend on your fighting style. Minato *might* bring it out simply so Hashirama can react better to his speed, and Nagato *might* bring it out simply because they both have a passion for nuking the shit out of everything during their fights. 

To assuredly bring Hashirama's SM out though I believe it takes more than speed. Hashi has plenty of means to deal with faster opponents, Minato, Naruto, Juubito, only the very fastest can do this. Minato is just simply so fast Hashi might want SM to better react, and because Minato doesn't just move fast. Naruto and Juubito aren't just fast though they are also massive tanks. The best way to bring SM out is basically have a lot of nuking/tanking/flat out hulking/pile driving power.


----------



## Ersa (Aug 25, 2013)

Obito, BM Naruto, Madara, KCM Minato are the only ones I can think of.

Edo Nagato and KCM Naruto may or may not, honestly it's 50/50 here. I think Base Hashirama is still stronger then either of these two.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 25, 2013)

Madara
Obito
Nagato
Maybe Minato

That's all that popped up in my head for now.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 25, 2013)

Madara with the Kyuubi.

Madara with Hashirama's power.

Juubito.  

Sage of Six Paths probably.


----------



## Chad (Aug 25, 2013)

DSM Kabuto without Edos.


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Aug 26, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Biju Mode Naruto-who can arguably defeat Sage Mode Hashirama with superior speed and firepower (superfast charge Super Bijudama >>>>> Mokuton: Senpo: Shinsusenju or Biju Mode Rasenshuriken)
> 
> Nagato-Neutralizes all of Hashirama's techniques with Preta Path and Chibaku Tensei forces the use of Sage Mode.
> 
> Minato-due to the sheer speed Minato has Sage Mode'll be needed to predict his movements.



How can SM allow ANYONE to predict Minato's moments? SM does not offer the ability to read the future which is the ONLY thing capable of predicting minato's movements.... All nature energy could do would be to allow the user to sense minato' after he arrives using the hiraishin, but since sensing is not some super reflex/physical speed enhanced ability.
The user sensing would never be able to react in time to actually defend themselves.

No matter how many ways one has to detect the enemies movements other then future reading. the actual ability to react and defend against those movements are completely based on the reflexes and physical speed of the enemy.

Thus, the reason why Minato without a SG, nature energy sensing, RG shared vision ect. But with super reflexes and physical speed can do what non one else can and actually See, react to raikage's V2 supermode speed and move fast enough to hit him with a counter attack a couple times within the time it takes the V2 raikage to move just a couple feet at full speed.

Proving that high reflexes/physical speed are the greatest weapon against speed. Not special abilities like the SG, Nature energy sensing or RG shared vision for more perspectives...



Kai said:


> Preta Path won't absorb Mokuton for the same reason why it won't absorb Muki Tensei.



Mokuton is wood created from hashirama's CHAKRA!!!

Meanwhile Moki tensai is merely kabuto putting his chakra into an inanimate object to bring it to life which is completely different... Mokuton is made of the users chakra while Muki tensai just has some chakra controlling an object.

Mokuton is no different then any other element and thus can be sealed away by preta path and eaten by samehada... accept the obvious!


----------



## Pein (Aug 27, 2013)

Unless you're packing some serious fire power that warrants Hashirama to use his sage mode for the buddha, than arguably only Juubito because of his weakness to senjutsu. 

Base Hashirama can defeat something like perfect susanoo with wood golem and dragon. Any bijuu or jinchuriki gets restrained and defeated. Hashirama in base is stronger than everyone else in the manga except Juubito, Sage mode was just making the strongest stronger.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 27, 2013)

Again. Lord Kurama puts him on his knees.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 27, 2013)

0) Rikudou Sennin
1) Obito Uchiha (Juubi Jinchuriki)
2) Naruto Uzumaki (BM)
3) Madara Uchiha (VoTE or Edo)
4) Kabuto Yakushi (via Edo Tensei)
5) Orochimaru (via Edo Tensei)

Edo Itachi and Edo Minato _might_ be able to push Hashirama into using Sennin Mode, but I'm not overly confident about their ability to do so. Their living selves get curbstomped.

I'm referring to either *one* of them facing Hashirama by himself, of course. I could see SM Hashirama eventually defeating both of them together, though. He's just that powerful.

I guess either of Rikudou's sons (the ancestors of Hashirama and Madara) could probably defeat him in a straight up fight, too.


----------



## J★J♥ (Aug 27, 2013)

Only one i can think of is Second Hokage.
After he Trolls shit out of Hashi. Hashirama will be forced to use Sagemode to find him.


----------



## Joakim3 (Aug 27, 2013)

Really the only people that would push or rather instigate him into using SM would be people with ludicrous firepower or S/T + speed combo for sensing

Current Obito is obvious for obvious reasons... he the closest thing to Rikudo atm

BM Naruto & Edo Madara can *force* an SM transformation as Hashi could realistically die if he he stayed in base against them

Nagato may garner a SM response depending on how quick Hashi figures out CT's mechanics mid battle but seeing the man has a rinnegan... Hashi wouldn't play around from the jump, while Minato is absurdly elusive and has a auto oneshot GG that even Hashi can't defend in the form of _Shikki Fujin_

SM Kabuto & Oro could warrant SM if they both start spamming _Edo Tensei_ like madmen


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Aug 28, 2013)

Pein said:


> Unless you're packing some serious fire power that warrants Hashirama to use his sage mode for the buddha, than arguably only Juubito because of his weakness to senjutsu.
> 
> Base Hashirama can defeat something like perfect susanoo with wood golem and dragon. Any bijuu or jinchuriki gets restrained and defeated. Hashirama in base is stronger than everyone else in the manga except Juubito, Sage mode was just making the strongest stronger.



Since when could base hashirama take on perrfect susanoo. Last I checked, perfect susanoo just one shoted all of base hashirama's wood attacks with a single sword swing and it has four so no way in hell...
And beating bijuu on their own is nothing compared to beating them being even more power using JINKS as mediums. Like BM naruto for instance.  No way in hell that base hashi rama is going to beat him LMAO just funny!

And minato is even more ridiculous. his FTG 1,2 and 3 plus his physical speed/reflexes coupled with a Kunai is enough to kill base hashriama....

I think you are confusing this manga with DBZ. in this manga, it is not about the highest power level at all.


----------



## ChaddyMan1 (Aug 28, 2013)

7th Gated Gai would force Hashirama to use SM


----------

